# Man On 'Most Wanted' Sex Offender List Arrested



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Manning Taken Into Custody In Maine _

*MILO, Maine -- *A man on the state's most wanted sex offender list has been arrested in Maine.

Massachusetts State Police said John Manning, 37, was taken into custody Tuesday morning in Milo, Maine. He was wanted on two warrants for failure to register as a sex offender that were issued from the Fall River District Court.

Authorities were led to Maine from a tip called in after Manning was featured on a "Most Wanted" television program last weekend.

If he waives rendition, Manning could be back in Fall River by Wednesday morning.

The Level 3 sex offender -- considered the most high-risk -- is required to register for the 1991 rape of a child for which he received a 10-year prison sentence.

Manning also has three previous convictions for failing to register.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed_​


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Now I lnow this was in Maine.

(glad he was caught)


----------

